# Car Rental for under 21



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, I am looking to rent a car on a short term basis for when my girlfriends comes here to visit.
I am only 20, am I able to rent a car? Also, will I need an international driving permit? I also do not have a residency visa.
If I am able to, where do you recommend I get it from?
Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You don't need a residence visa to rent a car and you should have an IDL, but I am pretty sure you have to be 21 (maybe someone else will come along and confirm).


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

antpro26 said:


> Hi, I am looking to rent a car on a short term basis for when my girlfriends comes here to visit.
> I am only 20, am I able to rent a car? Also, will I need an international driving permit? I also do not have a residency visa.
> If I am able to, where do you recommend I get it from?
> Thanks, Anthony.


Not sure about the age part. 
However, if you are not on a resident visa you will need the IDP to rent the car (legally). BUT, there are some car hire companies which may rent the car to you even with your home country driver's license (if the home country is one of the 30 odd countries which are able to get their drivers license automatically converted to a UK one)


----------

